# Safari or Firefox?



## RGrphc2 (Oct 22, 2004)

Which browser is better?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 22, 2004)

Personally, I would have to say Firefox.  Safari is great and all, but it reminds me too much of KDE's Konqueror.  Yes, I know that both use KHTML, but it goes beyond that.  A lot of the problems I had with Konqueror I find in Safari.  Firefox just seems more together to me and functions much better.  So my vote is for Firefox.

Wouldn't this be better set in a poll???


----------



## arkayn (Oct 22, 2004)

I also like Firefox, mainly for its built in abilities for blocking ads.


----------



## Viro (Oct 22, 2004)

Camino.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 22, 2004)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Wouldn't this be better set in a poll???



Don't know how to set those up...


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 22, 2004)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> Don't know how to set those up...



I believe that now it might be too late for this thread, but I think you can create a poll when yu initially post.  I haven't tried it, but I know it's possible.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 23, 2004)

There's no doubt that Firefox is the better browser (esp. with extensions). 

However, I haven't found a Firefox theme that makes the user interface as nice as Safari's minimalist brushed metal approach (Red Cats (green flavour) is pretty close), so I'm hoping Safari RSS strikes back and reclaims the lost ground so I can switch back.

Kap


----------



## arkayn (Oct 23, 2004)

Safari needs to implement ad blocking first before it will be a decent browser.


----------



## Cat (Oct 23, 2004)

You can do a lot of smart ad blocking with a custom CSS file (which you can set in Safari). It's really easy, just use statements like:

A:link[HREF*="adrevservice"]  IMG,
{ display: none !important; visibility: hidden !important; }

and ads like this one will never appear again (also improving browsing speed, as you have to load less images).


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 23, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Camino.



Same.  Camino = Grace of Safari - Bloat of FireFox + Faster Rendering Engine than Safari.


----------



## macavenger (Oct 23, 2004)

Safari. When I type in macosx I want to go to www.macosx.com, not Apple's Mac OS X webpage. And spell check in form fields is a must. Safari has it, Firefox (as far as I can tell) doesn't. PithHelmet works great for add blocking in Safari (no, not built in, but close enough). And Safari looks nicer (although I'm sure you can change the way Firefox looks). There were a couple of other things too, but I forget now.


----------



## markceltic (Oct 23, 2004)

Safari. I don't know what the previous fellow meant by the ad blocking.I've never had a problem with ads & there certainly isn't anything special I've ever done to tweak the browser either.


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah, I like Safari. PithHelmet removes all banner ads, and I prefer its handling of tabs. It IS a bit slow on image-heavy sites sometimes, and it is a bit horrific at selecting text on those pages too, but it's just got a finish that doesn't reek of the open-source community.

Firefox is getting there fast though.


----------



## twister (Oct 26, 2004)

This is a good topic.  Safari is great, but seems to over cache things and can be slow at time.  Not to mention it's javascript engine isn't the best.  Firefox is taking on most of my browsing anymore.  I've acquified Firefox to make it more Macish. Pretty Widgets & Safari Tabs. Plus I added in Sage RSS reader (what Safari will do in the next OSX) and gave it a makeover.  Lately I've been VERY impressed with Firefox but it lacks in one important area... Check Spelling As You Type.  There I revert back to Safari for forum posts.


----------



## efox5 (Aug 7, 2006)

Personally, I have to say firefox is a better choice, because it is more compatible. 
But I also have to say, Safari is faster, what do you say?


----------

